# new, how long does it take to get hired?



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, after browsing through posts all the time I finally decided to make my account. 

I have my nremt-B next tuesday, and I live in San Diego. I was wondering how long does it take to get hired with an ambulance company. I am attending a wildland academy this semester so Im looking for part time, and I know R/M does not hire without experience neither does AMR. Any suggestions how is pacific ambulance?


----------



## Martyn (Jan 7, 2012)

Questions, questions, questions...you are young, but you will learn 

Welcome to the madhouse...how long to get hired? All depends on where you live, how many companies there are and how many apps you fill in. Sorry but it is a bit of a how long is a piece of string type of question, just one thing,,,DON'T GIVE UP


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for replying, I'm always browsing looking for answers. And I don't want to bother my instructor every time I come up with a new one. I have heard some bad things about ER, so so about Balboa, pacific, and Care, and great things about Schaeffer, R/M, and AMR. And heard to stay away from companies advertising in craigslist.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 7, 2012)

Why not contact the companies your interested in directly and speak to someone in human resources. Perhaps they will allow you to be an observer and ride-a-long with their company to see if it's someplace you'd like to work.

Also, it appears that Rural/Metro has recently, as of late 2011, acquired Pacific/Bowers Ambulance.

-Bruce B.
CA EMT-B


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 7, 2012)

jonathanrs89 said:


> Hi everyone, after browsing through posts all the time I finally decided to make my account.
> 
> I have my nremt-B next tuesday, and I live in San Diego. I was wondering how long does it take to get hired with an ambulance company. I am attending a wildland academy this semester so Im looking for part time, and I know R/M does not hire without experience neither does AMR. Any suggestions how is pacific ambulance?



That must be a california thing, because out here in FL, they used to have someone at the testing sites to recruit those that just passed their state exams.  It really wouldn't hurt to apply there anyway, or any of them for that matter.  The worst they can tell you is no. Good luck


----------



## Aprz (Jan 7, 2012)

Apply everywhere regardless of people telling you "they prefer experience", or whatever. In my county, people say the same thing about the company that did 9-1-1 here, but they hired new inexperienced people all the time anyhow up until they lost the 9-1-1 contract, and now it's been pretty impossible to get in (but apply anyhow even if it seems that way). It's better for you to apply and risk them saying no than to for you not to apply when they may have said yes. The market is tough, especially in California, don't be picky.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah as of now I really don't mind where I get hired and thanks for the heads up about R/M acquiring Pacific.


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

*I Also*

Hey I'm also a SD EMT, just finished everything (NREMT, SD Cards, Ambulance License), so im also on the hunt for work. I put in two apps on friday, and im going to drive down and apply in more places sometime soon.  So good luck to you and good hunting


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh nice, how was the NREMT? Mine is in two days, im trying not to cram, just taking practice tests and refreshing my mnemonics. Where di you take emt course?


----------



## psyanotic (Jan 8, 2012)

IMO, the NREMT is really easy. I've never met anyone that didn't pass it their first try (not to say you're an idiot if you don't pass it, everyone takes tests differently). Just remember your ABC'S and BSI.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2012)

psyanotic said:


> IMO, the NREMT is really easy. I've never met anyone that didn't pass it their first try (not to say you're an idiot if you don't pass it, everyone takes tests differently). Just remember your ABC'S and BSI.



Then you haven't met many EMTs... or they're lying to you. Many, many EMT's fail the NREMT test because they're not adequately prepared for the Computer Adaptive Testing that NREMT uses. The skill stations are easy. Almost anyone can memorize the check off sheet, but the CBT throws a lot of candidates for a loop.


----------



## psyanotic (Jan 8, 2012)

I also studied my butt off. 

I'm willing to believe some guys lied to me lol


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

jonathanrs89 said:


> Oh nice, how was the NREMT? Mine is in two days, im trying not to cram, just taking practice tests and refreshing my mnemonics. Where di you take emt course?



It went good, passed it my first try. The only nerve racking part is when you leaven without seeing results. Its pretty basic though. Good Luck man.  
h34r:


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Yeah the skills part was a breeze but that is because our instructor prepared for us like it was the hardest test ever, so it actually wasn't and it was so easy for our class.


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

What school did you attend if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 8, 2012)

I took my EMT course at southwestern college.


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

O ok thats a good school from what i've heard


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 9, 2012)

In my opinion its the best teacher I have ever had, and he just got accepted into PA school which made our class happy to have a guy that knew his stuff and could back it up. Unlike others that just point at the book.


----------



## snaps10 (Jan 9, 2012)

Took me 7 months and I finally got a Casino job (non-security, all EMS).  Boring as crap so far, but good pay and ridiculous good benefits.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Jan 9, 2012)

Since we have to work for a year as an emt in an ambulance in order to be able to go to to medic school, I would like to get started asap. The wildland academy I am attending hires some seasonal at the end of the class but to my understanding since they do not run emergency calls as much as an urban FD it does not count towards medic school.


----------



## Chris07 (Jan 12, 2012)

I submitted 8 or 9 applications in total (I lost track, lol) between September and October. I got call backs from all except 1 and got offered only 1 interview...luckily they hired me!  I was in orientation by Thanksgiving. To be honest, my results would have been better if I was applying for a full-time position. I'm a full-time student working on a B.S. degree so I had to look for a part-time gig. All except for the company I got hired with required full-time status.


----------

